# Extend-a-Stay



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I had an extend-a-stay fitted when i bought my RV, but have never used it. The fitting for a propane bottle has a cut-off valve fitted. I recently discovered that this had developed a leak. Apparently this is a common problem, so if you have one, check it! I am removing mine, and using the BBQ point to feed back propane at low pressure, should i need to.

des


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

des said:


> Apparently this is a common problem


I've got one fitted and currently in use. What evidence do you have of this being a common problem?

Dougie.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi dougie

both dave evans and paul reece have seen several failures

des


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

des said:


> both dave evans and paul reece have seen several failures


Are they members here? This is something which if true, would appear to have safety implications, and should be discussed.

Dougie.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi dougie

dave is "dave's motorhomes" specialist RV repairer, and has had several such occurences, including one just last week. paul is "abp leisure" supplier of RV parts, and i tried to get a replacement part from him, but to no avail. he told me this happens quite frequently.

the reason i posted this was because "it is true, and appears to have safety implications, and should be discussed here", regardless of whether they are members or not.

i am disconnecting mine, and fitting the blanking cap (should have been supplied in the first place, but had to cadge one from dave) and using the bbq point fed from a regulator on the propane bottle if i need it. this has the advantage of being entirely low pressure, rather than the very high pressure of the extend-a-stay.

des


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

ps

just in case i haven't made it clear, this only happens when disconnected, and the one-way valve leaks in reverse.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

des said:


> just in case i haven't made it clear, this only happens when disconnected, and the one-way valve leaks in reverse.


That's helpful, thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*extenda stay*

The valve you are refering to is an excess flow device, in the event of a large gas leak occuring whilst the extenda stay is connected it is supposed to shut off the flow to the RV from the bottle. When you are not using the extenda stay you are supposed to disconnect the pipe and fit the small blanking plug into the T piece, thats why it's there. The valve is not designed to be a shut off valve when the bottle is disconnected.
Dunc.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Extendastay*

Hi

What is one of these Extendastay things?

I thought it was someone who came in to reception to extend their stay on site, but clearly not!

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: extenda stay*



damondunc said:


> The valve you are refering to is an excess flow device, in the event of a large gas leak occuring whilst the extenda stay is connected it is supposed to shut off the flow to the RV from the bottle. When you are not using the extenda stay you are supposed to disconnect the pipe and fit the small blanking plug into the T piece, thats why it's there. The valve is not designed to be a shut off valve when the bottle is disconnected.
> Dunc.


That's even more helpful, thanks. 

Dougie.


----------

